# A story of inspiration



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

I hope this will help and inspire others. 

Woodworking blog Woodworking Magazine - From a Chopper Tragedy, a New Woodworker is Born


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Great story Ken. Thanks!


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

WOW; Thanks very much Ken. Here is proof that a wheelchair-bound individual can be a successful woodworker. It is also wonderful that a seriously injured vet can find new meaning in woodworking. I know too well some of the challenges he faces, and I wish him the very best for his health his family including his father's cancer, and his future.

He is the living embodiment of your signature line.

What I hope he does not face is the lack of opportunity because someone else thinks he might not be able to do something, and that he is not confronted by someone who expects him to perform as any able-bodied person without making the necessary accommodations.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

I should add that the signature line of Chuck-grmi that seems to have disappeared from all his posts but not his profile says it all:

Do not let what you can not do interfere with what you can do


----------



## Chuck-grmi (May 18, 2010)

Talk about an inspiration!!!!

That is a great story. Makes you want to get right out into the shop and cut some wood.

Love our vets.









Hey mftha

I don't know where my signature disappeared to. But I see it found its way back.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

Hey Chuck, your signature line did disappear at the time I was writing my post, but it has reappeared. I have tried to live by it myself. 
Actually everyone has limitations of some kind; some are obvious to others, some are subtle and not noticeable except under specific circumstances. 

I think you, Ken and I, and probably many others agree that we need to do more for our disabled vets no matter what we think of the wars themselves.


----------



## Chuck-grmi (May 18, 2010)

mftha said:


> Hey Chuck,
> 
> I think you, Ken and I, and probably many others agree that we need to do more for our disabled vets no matter what we think of the wars themselves.


I totally agree with you on that one.


----------



## Dereklee (Jul 15, 2010)

yep! good story, and thanks for sharing.
I'm fully inspired now.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

What a story Ken and what a shop, can you imagine Glenmore in there.


----------



## robotdigg (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## Shepherduke (Apr 30, 2010)

A very humbling story.


----------

